# What happened to Kim Schulz



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Haven't heard anything about her in a while.

Welcome to the forum! I'm very glad that your puppy has ended up being Ok. And congrats on the new puppy! I hope you'll post lots of pics of both of them.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

marshab1 said:


> Haven't heard anything about her in a while.
> 
> Welcome to the forum! I'm very glad that your puppy has ended up being Ok. And congrats on the new puppy! I hope you'll post lots of pics of both of them.


 
You bet and thanks. We lost our first Golden, Abby, to cancer 4 years ago this week, she was only 9 years old, a very sad time. And then Maggie came along we were hoodwinked by the Schulz's. Our new golden is a male 8 weeks old his name is Bailey.

Any suggestions rearing him will be greatly appreciated.

Hugh


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome. Quite a few of our Goldens on this forum came from less then ideal breeders. Its a shame. But then...Lucky turned out to be the best family dog.

I'd love to see pictures of Maggie and Baily!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome Hugh. There are tons of threads in the puppy section about a myriad of topics. And if you can't find what you're interested in, please ask. We've got puppy owners, good breeders, and trainers that I'm sure will chime in. I'm sorry you experienced Gold Rocks....... there should be lots of threads you can do a search on here. I am thankful, however, that your Maggie is healthy. Many were not so fortunate from what I've read.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

Lucky's mom said:


> Welcome. Quite a few of our Goldens on this forum came from less then ideal breeders. Its a shame. But then...Lucky turned out to be the best family dog.
> 
> I'd love to see pictures of Maggie and Baily!!!!


Thanks and as soon as I can figure up how to up load them I will.

Hugh


----------



## Edison's_Minions (Mar 28, 2010)

*According to the website below, she had a court date in February but I haven't been able to find any further information on what happened with that. *

*http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/goldrocks-golden-retrievers-c108186.html?sort=datea&page=5*

I tried looking her case up on the Livingston County Courts page and the search returned two cases (one in district court and one in circuit) but there is a fee if you want more information.

I'm really sorry to hear that you and your wife were two of her many victims but I'm very happy to hear that your dog is doing okay.

Our puppy's father is from Bennington Kennels and he's just the sweetest dog (not to mention absolutely gorgeous). Good luck with your new little guy!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She's been in and out of jail in Livingston County countless times over the last 2 years. There is an active case there, with jury pick scheduled for 4/9/10. There is still an open felony case in Clare County. There are numerous cases that she has lost and has yet to make payments to the plaintiffs, myself included. No one should hold their breath that it will ever happen. 

Check that all clearances are in place, and that you SEE the documentation, no matter where you are purchasing, and do not leave without either registration papers IN HAND, or, a signed statement, showing registered names, DOB's, and AKC numbers of sire and dam that indicates why the individual registration slip for the purchased puppy is not available at the time of sale, and that it is forthcoming.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

Edison's_Minions said:


> *According to the website below, she had a court date in February but I haven't been able to find any further information on what happened with that. *
> 
> *http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/goldrocks-golden-retrievers-c108186.html?sort=datea&page=5*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. We were impressed with Linda, Bennington looked top notch


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe I am reading something into this I but am amazed that two people who just recently (independently) joined the forum (psych has posted 4 times and Edison's Minions has posted twice) have both had knowledge of or dealings with Kim Schulz AND both have now purchased a dog from Bennington Kennels


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Maybe I am reading something into this I but am amazed that two people who just recently (independently) joined the forum (psych has posted 4 times and Edison's Minions has posted twice) have both had knowledge of or dealings with Kim Schulz AND both have now purchased a dog from Bennington Kennels


I agree. 

It sounds like you were able to avoid a lot of heartache since Maggie has been healthy to date. Please make sure that the puppy you are currently waiting for has parents and many grandparents with clearances too. There should be a nice history of good hips and elbows. It seems that there are quite a few litters, which one will Bailey be coming from? We'd be happy to double check things for you. 

I decided to double check. I have some concerns about the Bennington litters...
I'm seeing some inconsistent clearances in a few of the breedings, including a female and male only at age 1- no hips/elbow prelims in database, others missing clearances/or not in the OFA database. Just double check everything, make sure to ask and see clearances in person. They could have used another providers such as OVC/Penn Hip, but the breeder advertises/links to OFA on their site.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> Maybe I am reading something into this I but am amazed that two people who just recently (independently) joined the forum (psych has posted 4 times and Edison's Minions has posted twice) have both had knowledge of or dealings with Kim Schulz AND both have now purchased a dog from Bennington Kennels


Well what is it you are reading into this? I always believe in getting it out and not be passive/agressive. I found this webstite today after finding many articles on Schulz on google. We bought Bailey last Saturday, perhaps it is just a small world


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

People on here are really good at helping to make sure you are getting a puppy from a reputable breeder and that your future puppy comes from a healthy line.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

When I googled Gold Rocks Golden Retrievers, GRF came up third. There's been alot of discussion about them in the past here, so I don't find it unusual that someone who has "issues" with them would find us.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

FinnTastic said:


> People on here are really good at helping to make sure you are getting a puppy from a reputable breeder and that your future puppy comes from a healthy line.


Thanks We appreciate the help


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I know that you've already put a deposit down, but based on what I posted earlier, I would consider looking elsewhere. The Golden Retriever Club of America has a code of ethics that breeders should adhere to. This includes doing all 4 clearances: OFA Hips/Elbows, CERF eyes, and cardiac clearance. They also recommend not breeding until the dogs are age 2 or older because they are not mature mentally or physically until this point. Further, the animals can not received final clearances with OFA until 24 months of age. Not all clearances have been done on Bennington's breeding stock, not all are age 2 when bred, and in some of the dogs, there is no history of clearances behind the dog, or even clearances on the dog that was bred!! All red flags. The breeder also does not appear to compete with her dogs in conformation, agility, or obedience.

In light of you having been deceived by Gold Rocks, I don't think this is a wise 2nd choice for a breeder. Things don't add up! Sorry.
http://www.benningtonhills.com/


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I agree.
> 
> It sounds like you were able to avoid a lot of heartache since Maggie has been healthy to date. Please make sure that the puppy you are currently waiting for has parents and many grandparents with clearances too. There should be a nice history of good hips and elbows. It seems that there are quite a few litters, which one will Bailey be coming from? We'd be happy to double check things for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. We were presented with all the paperwork on the parents. OFA, shots etc. We met the Parents, all appeard good. So.. it looks good


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

psych said:


> Thanks for the info. We were presented with all the paperwork on the parents. OFA, shots etc. We met the Parents, all appeard good. So.. it looks good


 
Really... I wonder how that could be. Of the 3 litters listed, the OFA database only has cardiac listed for Payton (who, BTW, was bred prior to age two, to and dog who won't be 2 until 6/27/10 so was also too young for clearances. None of the bitches listed as having litters are in the OFA database. I'd check again, if I were you.

I have to wonder, as well, what your purpose on the forum is, since you started asking about GoldRocks, but never commented on the updated info provided. 

Stranger things have happened on this forum, though. But at least good info can be found, if one chooses to pay attention to it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I edited out my post bc I hadnt realized the pups were already purchased and at home.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Definitely agree with Ljillly and PG (glad to see you!)

Litter #1:
Dam: Cardiac clearance only. Not yet 2 years old at time of breeding. 
-If she had hips/elbows, they would be here. This isn't a database where you can select if you're included. If you do the x-ray, it gets put here regardless. http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1360883#animal
Sire: Not in OFA...no clearances. 

Litter #2:
Dam: Not in OFA...no clearances.
Sire: Has hips/elbows/heart, but no CERF. http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1391078#animal

Litter #3:
Dam: Not in OFA...no clearances
Sire: Has hips/elbows as of 3/1/10, but were not in place before this breeding took place. Not a good idea. No CERF or cardiac listed. http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1280172#animal

See what you want, but I see something worth avoiding.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Definitely agree with Ljillly and PG (glad to see you!)
> 
> Litter #1:
> Dam: Cardiac clearance only. Not yet 2 years old at time of breeding.
> ...


 
I be very concerned with infomation like that.

I'd at least quetion the breeder on this as you said they showd you certivacates, could they be falce?


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

*We have OFA'a*

I want to thank all of you for your comments, concerns, and taking the time to do the research. 

I am happy to say that I have the OFA reports on Spring and River and both Dam and Sire are fine.

From what I have seen at Bennington and the Reports I am not worried about Bailey.

Thanks again,

Hugh


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

psych said:


> I want to thank all of you for your comments, concerns, and taking the time to do the research.
> 
> I am happy to say that I have the OFA reports on Spring and River and both Dam and Sire are fine.
> 
> ...


OFA hips and elbows? Full clearances and not prelims?

And what about CERF and heart?


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> OFA hips and elbows? Full clearances and not prelims?
> 
> And what about CERF and heart?


 
OFA Hips on Dam Good Elbows norman, Sire Hips Excellant, Elbows normal,Cardio normal on both. CERF tested December 1, 2007. Kris at Bennington told me today they do the CERF every two years.

Thanks,

Hugh


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

psych said:


> OFA Hips on Dam Good Elbows norman, Sire Hips Excellant, Elbows normal,Cardio normal on both. CERF tested December 1, 2007. Kris at Bennington told me today they do the CERF every two years.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hugh


Cool. Do they just not post stuff on offa.org? I know some breeders don't.

CERF's recommended every year, but even if they did every two, wouldn't there be a new one from December 09?


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> Cool. Do they just not post stuff on offa.org? I know some breeders don't.
> 
> CERF's recommended every year, but even if they did every two, wouldn't there be a new one from December 09?


My same thought. I questioned Kris about that and she said it was OK to do them every 2 years, So......I emailed her before I read your post and aksed her what happened to the 2009 CERF's. I do know they are doing them in April.

I do not know much about OFA. When we got our first Golden, Abby, she was a rescue from a woamn who could not keep her. Maggie, well you know the strory there, but Maggie is healthy and happy. I can't wait to see how she will react to Bailey. :crossfing Any suggestions?

Thanks again,

Hugh


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some good threads on bringing a puppy into a house that previously only had a single dog.

There are a few basic things I'd suggest. Don't leave the puppy unsupervised with the older dog at all. Make training time for _both_ dogs: if you schedule fifteen minutes to work on sit and down with the puppy, schedule 15 minutes, with rewards, to work with the older dog on something harder (or even on proofing basics).

Give the older dog an opportunity to retreat from the younger. If your older dog gets fed up with the nippy, playful pup, let her retreat upstairs or over a short barrier so the puppy can't follow.

When you buy puppy toys, get a couple of new older dog toys so you can give them to her first and then give the puppy his.

Little stuff like that helps prevent jealousy and allows the older dog to acclimate.

I also favor letting the older dog (assuming she's fairly mature and well-socialized) have some leeway in handling the puppy. If the puppy's being a pain and the older dog tolerates it for a while and then growls or growls and pins the pup, I think that's OK. You have to supervise carefully (older dogs can and do kill puppies in extreme situations), but most of the growling and biting will be a great education for a puppy.

Those are just a few thoughts off the top of my head.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> There are some good threads on bringing a puppy into a house that previously only had a single dog.
> 
> There are a few basic things I'd suggest. Don't leave the puppy unsupervised with the older dog at all. Make training time for _both_ dogs: if you schedule fifteen minutes to work on sit and down with the puppy, schedule 15 minutes, with rewards, to work with the older dog on something harder (or even on proofing basics).
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Great ideas. Some of what you wrote the owner of Bennington told us. It's like having a new baby, even though we raised Maggie from a puppy she was an only "child" in the house. Now we are introducing a new puppy into her life, this should be fun

Thanks,

Hugh


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=280361

The link to River's OFA clearances. He's a GOOD, _not_ an Excellent, and his eyes were done 06/07. Dogs being actively bred should be done yearly.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm very confused that the verifiable sources seem to say something very, very different from what the owner has been told and the documents the owner has apparently seen.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=280361
> 
> The link to River's OFA clearances. He's a GOOD, _not_ an Excellent, and his eyes were done 06/07. Dogs being actively bred should be done yearly.


OK This is getting a little bit out of control. here is what I wrote:

OFA Hips on Dam Good Elbows norman, Sire Hips Excellant, Elbows normal,Cardio normal on both. CERF tested December 1, 2007. Kris at Bennington told me today they do the CERF every two years.

River is the Sire, I misread the report his hips are good, Springs are excellant, MY BAD thank your for pointing that out to me.

I also called the AKC and they are both regestered and I was told that Bennington Hill Kennels are in "good standing" with them.

Hugh


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Psych welcome to the GRF :wavey:
Glad you found us and PG has been able to bring you up to date on Kim. You may need to understand just how raw a nerve that situation hits with her, as I am sure it does you. 
Good luck with your pup hoping it will be everything you are hoping for. Look forward to you figuring out how to post pics!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

psych said:


> OK This is getting a little bit out of control. here is what I wrote:
> 
> OFA Hips on Dam Good Elbows norman, Sire Hips Excellant, Elbows normal,Cardio normal on both. CERF tested December 1, 2007. Kris at Bennington told me today they do the CERF every two years.
> 
> ...


That's nice. Too bad she doesn't see fit to do the same with the other dogs that she has been breeding.
Good luck.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Psych welcome to the GRF :wavey:
> Glad you found us and PG has been able to bring you up to date on Kim. You may need to understand just how raw a nerve that situation hits with her, as I am sure it does you.
> Good luck with your pup hoping it will be everything you are hoping for. Look forward to you figuring out how to post pics!


 
Thank you, Hank. It would appear that GRM's status really wasn't the main concern, here, although it was the premise of his postings.

Back to outta here mode.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> Psych welcome to the GRF :wavey:
> Glad you found us and PG has been able to bring you up to date on Kim. You may need to understand just how raw a nerve that situation hits with her, as I am sure it does you.
> Good luck with your pup hoping it will be everything you are hoping for. Look forward to you figuring out how to post pics!


Thanks for the welcome. I am just looking for help and input and I do appreciate all the feedback. 

I still do not know what happened to Kim Schulz and her husband. One post on another site said she was going to court another told me she was in jail, another told me the case was dismissed, and another told me the case was not dismissed. She needs to be put in Jail for a very long time. 

Thanks again,

Hugh


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you, Hank. It would appear that GRM's status really wasn't the main concern, here, although it was the premise of his postings.
> 
> Back to outta here mode.


Do you know the people who own Bennington Hlls Kennel, have you done any business with them. Oh! and never assume what my main concern is you sound like you are attacking me and that I do not appreciate at all. 

And good luck to you.

Hugh


----------



## Edison's_Minions (Mar 28, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> Maybe I am reading something into this I but am amazed that two people who just recently (independently) joined the forum (psych has posted 4 times and Edison's Minions has posted twice) have both had knowledge of or dealings with Kim Schulz AND both have now purchased a dog from Bennington Kennels


Our puppy is not _from _Bennington Kennels, his father was. He is now with a different breeder and was used as a stud for our litter. We were able to visually verify his clearances as well as the dam's. Both were of proper age and were on site.  

I only know of Kim Schulz through this forum. A few years ago, my husband and I wanted to add a golden to our family. Kim was one of the many breeders we contacted. Ultimately, we decided it was in the dog's best interest to wait until we purchased a home. When we resumed our search, I googled her to see if she was still around and found this site.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

I confussed, can someone clear this up.

where the clearance's the breeder show the new owner correct, or are there some desrepancy's, that what they showed and what online.

Do both parents have all the clearance's needed.

I get the the OP miss read one of the clearance's though how you can missread something so inportant is behond me.

I've iver missed read something myself or am so half asleep I haven't taken it all in.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

psych said:


> Do you know the people who own Bennington Hlls Kennel, have you done any business with them. Oh! and never assume what my main concern is you sound like you are attacking me and that I do not appreciate at all.
> 
> And good luck to you.
> 
> Hugh


You, sir, might consider not assuming what or who _I _know, or do not know. And there has been no attack on my part, I simply provided an answer to your original question. 

And I very much meant it when I said "good luck".


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

vixen said:


> I confussed, can someone clear this up.
> 
> where the clearance's the breeder show the new owner correct, or are there some desrepancy's, that what they showed and what online.
> 
> ...



The clearances for the parents of psych's pup has hip, elbow and heart clearances. They also hav had eyes done but they are outdated, over 2 years old. The "misread" was psych switched the ratings of the parents hips. What shows up on line for these parents is accurate according to OFA and CERF databases. 

Hope that is clearer than mud.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

vixen said:


> I confussed, can someone clear this up.
> 
> where the clearance's the breeder show the new owner correct, or are there some desrepancy's, that what they showed and what online.
> 
> ...


It seems clearances are in order for the sire (thanks to the link provided through k9data) but no one has found clearances for the dam in question. IF the breeder had OFA hip and elbows done AND they passed they WOULD be on the site. IF they were prelims they may or may not show up and IF they failed they may or may not show up.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

psych said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I am just looking for help and input and I do appreciate all the feedback.
> 
> I still do not know what happened to Kim Schulz and her husband. One post on another site said she was going to court another told me she was in jail, another told me the case was dismissed, and another told me the case was not dismissed. She needs to be put in Jail for a very long time.
> 
> ...


I believe Pointgold did answer what happened to Kim in the below post. And trust me when I say you can take what she wrote to the bank. There is no doubt it is the latest accurate update on the subject.





Pointgold said:


> She's been in and out of jail in Livingston County countless times over the last 2 years. There is an active case there, with jury pick scheduled for 4/9/10. There is still an open felony case in Clare County. There are numerous cases that she has lost and has yet to make payments to the plaintiffs, myself included. No one should hold their breath that it will ever happen.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

damita said:


> It seems clearances are in order for the sire (thanks to the link provided through k9data) but no one has found clearances for the dam in question. IF the breeder had OFA hip and elbows done AND they passed they WOULD be on the site. IF they were prelims they may or may not show up and IF they failed they may or may not show up.


Here are the clearances on the dam. 

http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=SR13350701&x=14&y=12


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> When I googled Gold Rocks Golden Retrievers, GRF came up third. There's been alot of discussion about them in the past here, so I don't find it unusual that someone who has "issues" with them would find us.


Yes, there are 20 pages of postings on the site on them and I read them all. MY wife and I got burnt by her and her Husband. And like many others hired attorneys and sued, it was a wate of time, emotions, and money. the only good that came out of it was Maggie and for that we are thankful.

Hugh


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

thats a little more clearer. I been tierd all day so thought it could have been my brain. lol


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> Here are the clearances on the dam.
> 
> http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=SR13350701&x=14&y=12


Thank you very much for the time and effort. I received this information from Bennington for River and Spring and printed it out from the OFA site. You guys are great

Thanks,

Hugh


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

I found the contract!

Our Goldens are bred for quality and soundness as well as ability to perform. Protecting the integrity of the breed and our bloodline is very important to us. Because of this our Goldens are sold with “Limited Registration” which means as “Pet Quality” and they are to be spayed or neutered. As part of our Puppy Contract, it is agreed that our Goldens will not be used for breeding.

All parents are owned solely by us and on the premises. All Goldens are OFA, CERF, Heart Certified and AKC Registered. 

Our puppies carry a twelve (12) month written guarantee over all genetic defects, and a Guarantee against hip and elbow dysphasia until the age of twenty six (26) months. We require a return agreement on all Goldens sold by us. If for any reason a family/person can no longer keep one of our puppies, it must be returned to us with no questions asked. We do this because we want to be sure that our Goldens are always placed into safe loving homes. This is in no way reflected on the families/owners who cannot keep them, but onto us as a caring Golden Retriever owner who wants to know where our Goldens are and that they are being well taken care of. 

All puppies have their first shot, have their dew claws removed and have been wormed and microchipped before going home at 7 weeks old. When it is time to pick up your puppy, we ask for at least 1 hour of your time to go over any and everything, questions you might have forgotten to ask or just didn't think about. And of course, you can always call with any questions you may have after you arrive home. We also provide you with an ample supply of written literature on and about Golden Retrievers and about raising your new puppy.

sorry puppy contract link not working so here it is again! - http://www.benningtonhills.com/pdfs/PuppyContract.pdf


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> I believe Pointgold did answer what happened to Kim in the below post. And trust me when I say you can take what she wrote to the bank. There is no doubt it is the latest accurate update on the subject.


Thanks I called the court house yesterday and got nowhere. The clerk told me there were so many cases on file for Schulz that I would need a case #, which I did not have, so she could see if Schulz was going to trial or not. 

My wife and I hope and pray that she is put away.

Thanks again,

Hugh and Chrisitne


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

I am honestly appalled at the litters listed on their website! first litter BOTH parents are under 2 with only one heart exam between the two of them, Winter was bred at 14 MONTHS!!! 

They may say all the dogs are OFA and CERF cleared but obviously they aren't!!! Why ANYONE would breed 3 under age dogs at the same time is beyond me - what is the rush???? Short on cash?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with you, Rebecca. I know that experienced breeders sometimes breed on prelims in _very_ special situations, but when the breeder appears to be making a regular practice out of it (especially before 18 months!), it's a huge red flag for me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

damita said:


> I am honestly appalled at the litters listed on their website! first litter BOTH parents are under 2 with only one heart exam between the two of them, Winter was bred at 14 MONTHS!!!
> 
> They may say all the dogs are OFA and CERF cleared but obviously they aren't!!! Why ANYONE would breed 3 under age dogs at the same time is beyond me - what is the rush???? Short on cash?



That is what I also thought. While the OP's litter seems to have clearances in order, there seems to be a huge disregard for clearances in the other litters. Personally, I wouldn't buy a puppy from someone who did intermittent clearances on just some dogs. The only breeder I want a dog from is one that is bettering the breed _each and every time_ they produce a litter. Also the fact that there are 3 litters all born in the month of February bothers me. :no:


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2010)

vixen said:


> I confussed, can someone clear this up.
> 
> where the clearance's the breeder show the new owner correct, or are there some desrepancy's, that what they showed and what online.
> 
> ...


That may well be true but you can't spell or type:

sorry I had to write that

Hugh Just kidding


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

psych said:


> That may well be true but you can't spell or type:
> 
> sorry I had to write that
> 
> Hugh Just kidding


Taking the p out of someone spelling is not funny nor big. Weather your joking or not.

certainly not apreshiated by the dyslexic autistic person here.

at least you can sort of make out what I saying, I been posting on serveral forum for about 8 years your the only person thats complained.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Vixen, don't worry- those of us that 'know' you and your posts always know and appreciate what you're saying.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

psych said:


> From what I have seen at Bennington and the Reports I am not worried about Bailey.
> Hugh


Ummmmm, it's important to understand that any golden pup might have a problem with hips, eyes, heart, elbows, cancer no matter what. Even in the best case scenario, a certain percentage will develop problems. There is NO golden pup not to worry a little bit about. Bennington is far from the best shot at a sound pup- maybe not the worst either. However, if you were gunshy from Kim S, you really could have found a mucvh more impeccable breeder than this one breeding dogs under two with iffy structures. This comment makes it sound like either you are Bennington's owner or you might not understand the realities of choosing a pup quite yet. Best of luck though, with your baby. I wish health and love to all goldens.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

psych said:


> That may well be true but you can't spell or type:
> 
> sorry I had to write that
> 
> Hugh Just kidding


Hmm...Shows up asking questions that he's really not interested in knowing the answers to and then feels compelled to point out another members misspellings. 
You can play with as many emoticons as you like Sir, but you are still rude.

I'm inclined to believe you are a troll. Maybe you are affiliated with Bennington in a more intimate manner than just having purchased a pup and are curious to see what members here have to say about this Breeder...which has now been made known that they do not adhere to the most ethical of breeding practices. Fishy indeed .


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am going to close this thread now as it has run it usefulness.


----------

